# Magee



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Can someone give me advice on hunting Magee? I have a blind on Wednesday Nov 8. My first time ever. What decoys work, how many, spinners, etc. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Dont' hunt in the blind. Try and get out of the blind into the weeds for cover. Couple dozen dekes and whatever spinners you have. Some of the areas near the lake can have deeper what so make sure your pole for the spinners are fairly long.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it is in the luck of the blind you draw,and the weather. some friends were there yesterday and only got 2 ducks. you are allowed to hunt 75 yards from the blind . use this rule as some birds already know where the blinds are. take a foldup chair and use the boat for cover. camo it up with some local vegetation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Freyed,

You mentioned boat, but dont they drop you off at the blind? Are you supposed to bring your boat?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they tow you out in their 14 ft jon and turn you loose when you get to the channel to your blind. they tow out about a dozen boats and turn them loose ,one at a time at their designated blind.then you will be within 200yards of your blind. last year i had to cross a dike using the rollers they put in the ground. it was very easy ,to my suprise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

OK that I understand. Thanks for the information everyone! Hope the weather works out.


----------

